# new guy checking in



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## YENKOSTYLE (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, looking forward to meeting new folks and hanging out and learning from everyone.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* YENKOSTYLE. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

I love Hawaii !!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

